

A thought stream on XKCD click and drag - brosner
https://thoughtstreams.io/jtauber/xkcd-click-and-drag/

======
waterlesscloud
I want to do a thoughtstream on thoughtstreams.

I like the idea. A lot. And yet I don't want to pay for it. Which is a
reaction worth exploring a bit more.

~~~
jere
Maybe I can interest you in my new startup: Paragraphs.io

It bridges the gap between single sentences and never ending wall-o-texts.
With a single keyboard shortcut (tap 'return' twice), your content is
partitioned into easily digestible _Paragraphs_ ™

All this and no more for only $50/year.

~~~
melvinmt
> Maybe I can interest you in my new startup: Paragraphs.io

Do you mean paragraph.io? And how is your startup supposed to solve his
unwillingness to pay?

~~~
jere
>And how is your startup supposed to solve his unwillingness to pay?

It's not. It was just throw away snark meant to demonstrate my complete lack
of understanding of the problem thoughtstreams is trying to solve.

------
vineet
Thoughtstream is cool. But it needs atleast a 30-day evaluation for me to get
a sense of how easy it would me to use.

But perhaps even take the idea further. How about the ability to create up to
30 thought streams for free. Anyone who has created that much will see its
value and will want to pay?

~~~
TillE
Freemium is almost always a losing model for small businesses. A trial would
be nice, though.

~~~
vineet
I don't know.

There are many people who just expect freemium to solve all their problems.
Freemium needs to be carefully applied, and needs to make sure to be aligned
with evaluation needs of potential paying users. Most times startups do not
work on the details to make it happen.

30-day evaluations are really helpful when an urgency exists to use a product
- in my experience for lots of business sales. But now-days I often get
distracted with some project and am not really able to evaluate the product
the first time around.

I look at freemium as an evaluation license for as long as you are not doing
anything serious with the product. Ofcourse, you need to define the terms of
the freemium part. Companies like Heroku do a great job with it.

~~~
jtauber
Heroku was able to do it because it had a lot of funding in the beginning (and
is now part of a public company). Very hard to _bootstrap_ freemium,
especially if there are per-user costs like with hosting.

(I run gondor.io so I understand :-)

~~~
vineet
Very good point. I am a big fan of what you are trying to do with Gondor.io.

Yes, bootstrapping freemium is hard. I would love to see discussions on how to
do it right.

Don't get me wrong. I am revenue driven. I am not crazy about freemium. But I
see way too many entrepreneurs not putting themselves into the mind of their
target users.

I would trivial Gondor.io as a more specific Python oriented version of
Heroku. The benefits are hopefully more obvious, and I would argue that
freemium is not important for Gondor.io.

However, the problem I have had with micro-blogging platform is in the
details, which often results in me not using it more than twice or thrice. I
would easily pay $250/year if ThoughStreams worked for me, but I don't know
that. Currently the site looks great and it makes me really want to try it,
but I doubt that I will be able to make a decision in 30-days. I am willing to
try though.

Best of luck!

------
s_henry_paulson
And here I came to the comments to read about people's thoughts on the
article...

